# Mobile, AL bottles



## wonkapete (Oct 6, 2009)

This post is mostly geared to Warren, Marvin, and Robert.. or anyone else that has an interest in Mobile bottles.  I have a couple hundred Mobile bottles.  Haven't picked up any new additions in quite some time.  I figured I must have a majority of them by now, so time to start on a Mobile book.  But, just in the past 2 months, I've picked up 6 Mobile bottles that I didn't have.  That is pure joy and excitement!  Check these out.

 I'll start off with this mug base Gelbke.  I had heard about this mug base one, but had never seen one.  Here it is next to the regular one.  Snagged this one on Ebay for $150.  Gelbke was only around for a couple years in the mid-1890s.







 Next is a Cascade Ginger Ale one of my friends brought me.  She brought me two boxes of old bottles out of her grandmothers shed.  Most were milk bottles.  This one was hiding in the bottom of the box.  On the bottom, it's embossed 'Pallisers Beverage Company - Mobile, Ala'.  I'd never seen this one.






 Here is an absolute mint Gold Crown Ginger Ale from Fosko Bottling.  I had only ever seen one other and the guy wouldn't sell it for anything.  Luckily, this one just turned up!  It's pictured next to the Gold Crown that E. Carre bottled in previous years.






 Wow, I picked up this next one over the past weekend at a junk shop.  It's the Palliser's on the right.  Notice the fancy script writing.  Has 'Mobile, Ala' in fancy script around the base.  Warren, you said you had dozens of different Pallisers once.  Did you have this one?  I have tons of other variations, but had never seen this one.  While not that old (1930s1940s?), it must have been produced for a very short time.  I can't believe I've never seen one in my 25 yrs of collecting.






 At the same junk shop, picked up this crippled Chaser, on the right.  






 While most of the label is gone, the ghost label on the back reads, ' Russ Beverage Company - Mobile, Ala'. 

 I wish I could find a minty one, but I'll settle for this one.  I'd never seen it.  Back in January, I remember Digger posting one like this but it was his Tenn one.  Same type of bottle though.  At least I know what the label looked like.  Anyone have one by chance??  






 This one I already had is also from Russ Beverage.  It's in good shape, just not as old.






 Lastly, I was floored to find this one.  Picked up a group of Carre bottles from this guy.  I have dozens of Carre bottles, but what's a few more.  So, I pay just a few dollars a piece and get home to start cleaning them up.  Low and behold, there is a typo Carre.  Notice the misspelled Carre on the right.  Has an 'i' in the name.  This is one of the rarest Mobile bottles and in excellent condition.  Tom Lines has it listed in his book, as "1 to 5 known to exist"!






 Is bottle collecting a blast or what?!?


----------



## #1twin (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey man, that is a great bunch of bottles. I really like the hutches and the mispelled Carre bottle. We should get together and dig some time. Thanks for showing them.   Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Oct 8, 2009)

Got to love the Palliser's and E Carrie bottles. There are about 20 or so different Palliser's bottles to collect. I had a big set of them and only got one in Mobile. The rest I dug in Pensacola. The E Carrie bottles were common over here too. The were bottling in Pensacola for a while. I guess the Palliser's all came over on the train or boats.


----------

